# triplets!



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

My doe that I didn't have a date for finally popped last night! Two bucks, one that I had to pull. They got cold quick so we decided everyone needs to get inside, get everyone settled and tada! A little doe that was doing much better then the boys. I didn't think the boys were gonna make it through the night but amazingly they did! The biggest one that I had to pull still isn't standing but wanting to nurse. For my first kidding it was quite eventful but I am so happy! Anyone have any ideas what they are mixed with? Mom is a pygmy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Probably mixed with Nubian.


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

They are really sweet


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh how sweet!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats on the cute babies and I'm glad everything went ok for you


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The largest baby still hasn't stood up on his own but nursing great and really trying to get up so I have hope for him


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats ! They are adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh goodness! Are they cute or what?!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh that poor girl they are big!!! And so cute


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Look like nubian cross to me too...on the big guy..keep standing him up with your support...he needs to work his legs..if he falls, stand him up again..keep it up and he iwll stand in no time.. A bitof Selenium vit E gel or BoSe might help as well..


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! The biggest one is standing now and the other two have been bouncing around and playing today, so freaking cute! I wasn't planning on keeping one but at this point I have become so attached to the big boy I think he will be staying, my plans of starting a registered herd is going down the drain lol!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

LOL ! Great news on the big boy standing ! Good job !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, you know, registered is great, but you have to go with your heart. Goats are a lot a work, you have to keep ones around that make the work worth it. :thumb:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sooo cute!! I agree on the Nubian mix as well. I can only imagine how big she was, having triplets that are part nubian  When our pygmy had twin doelings, bred to a pygmy buck, she was still huge! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

What cuties! Congratulations


----------



## Watzekfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

Scottyhorse she wasn't that big compared to other pygmys I've seen, I was betting on twins. Needless to say I was shocked when a third came out and she was a FF! Poor thing had to be traumatized! She is being such a good mom though


----------

